

This could be the Apple iCloud flaw that led to celebrity photos being leaked - r721
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2014/09/01/this-could-be-the-apple-icloud-flaw-that-led-to-celebrity-photos-being-leaked/

======
r721
Bigger discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251945](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8251945)

